# Burnt Molasses



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

I burnt molasses on my favorite stainless steel dutch oven. I have tried everything i can think of to get it off. It is burnt on hard almost like an enamel finish. Does anyone have any tips for removing this?

Borax, laundry soap, and salt don't work (separately). Neither does reheating it.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I've done this on some of my metal baking pans. Spray the pan down with oven cleaner, close it in a black plastic trash bag and leave it to sit over night. Rinse and wash the next day. Repeat until molasses or whatever else you have burned on is gone. Works for most stuff.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Thank you - thank you - thank you!
I will try this tonight.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

It didn't work. I have tried it three times now. :grump
Would it ruin the pan if i took my hubby's grinder to it? The fine one not the coarse one.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

no idea. worst that can happen is u try and fail, right?


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

The way I see it, it is a total loss right now. I have really had to do some creative cooking without it.


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

Have you tried one of those wire wheels that you put on the end of a drill? Wire brush it out maybe?


----------

